# Electric Blower



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Guys

Im looking for a small Electric Blower to use on the nooks and crannies and not having much look at the moment, dont want a leaf blower any advice
Thanks
Rob


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Aeolus TD901 , Best on the market in my opinion. Fast flow rate and where it knocks spots off the black Baron is the air is warm/ very hot / controlled so instead of just pushing water back inside grills etc it actually evaporates it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks like a good product. And I could dry my dogs with it as well, which means the wife will approve:thumb:

£145 from here or £120 from ebay.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

How about this one from eBay - its cheaper and it will not harm any doggies in the process!

Hope that helps.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If your lucky and you can track one down a Silverline 282629 500 Watt Electric Blower is good about £30 (ish).


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

I got this one from ebay,










£89.99 and £4.99 p+p

Video of dryer in action, 


Do a search for dog dryer.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Im bidding on 1 of those at the moment, would a can of compressed air be of any use?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Eric the Red said:


> Im bidding on 1 of those at the moment, would a can of compressed air be of any use?


Thats what I use ( can of air ) works for me :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Delaw said:


> I got this one from ebay,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video of the dryer in action was awesome - it made drying look so simple.

Thank you for taking the time out to make the clip, I want one now!


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Heres a link to one on ebay now, UK supplier.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PET-DOG-GROOM...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item588c95535f


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry Tips didnt see your link.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Delaw said:


> Heres a link to one on ebay now, UK supplier.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PET-DOG-GROOM...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item588c95535f


There's quite a few on eBay - Is there anything to distinguish one apart from the others? Or are they all the same dryer?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Aeolus [1] (Greek: Αἴολος Aiolos [ájjolos], Modern Greek: [ˈe.olos] ( listen)) *was the ruler of the winds in Greek mythology*. In fact this name was shared by three mythic characters. These three personages are often difficult to tell apart, and even the ancient mythographers appear to have been perplexed about which Aeolus was which. Diodorus Siculus made an attempt to define each of these three (although it is clear he also became muddled), and his opinion is followed here.[2] Briefly, the first Aeolus was a son of Hellen and eponymous founder of the Aeolian race; the second was a son of Poseidon, who led a colony to islands in the Tyrrhenian Sea; and the third Aeolus was a son of Hippotes who is mentioned in Odyssey book 10 as Keeper of the Winds who gives Odysseus a tightly closed bag full of the captured winds so he could sail easily home to Ithaca on the gentle West Wind. All three men named Aeolus appear to be connected genealogically, although the precise relationship, especially regarding the second and third Aeolus, is often ambiguous.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've this one it was 29€ and it is 1400W


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive just ordered the one in Tips link, but since found this one slightly cheaper :wall:

** Just noticed its a Hong Kong seller. Makes me feel better:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Found it even cheaper here!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AEOLUS-TD-901...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item53e750a9f4


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive just ordered the one in Tips link, but since found this one slightly cheaper :wall:
> 
> ** Just noticed its a Hong Kong seller. Makes me feel better:lol:


Hi LeadFarmer - Let me know how you get one with the dryer, as its just shot to the top of my shopping list, and I am monitoring six eBay auctions!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Found it even cheaper here!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AEOLUS-TD-901...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item53e750a9f4


Doh!:wall:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> Hi LeadFarmer - Let me know how you get one with the dryer, as its just shot to the top of my shopping list, and I am monitoring six eBay auctions!


Will do mate:thumb:

Im going to actually use it dry my two labradors as well as the car. Means I dont have to pay the dog groomer any more. I can wash and dry them myself, saving £40 each time:thumb: The machine will pay for itself after ive washed both dogs twice


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Will do mate:thumb:
> 
> Im going to actually use it dry my two labradors as well as the car. Means I dont have to pay the dog groomer any more. I can wash and dry them myself, saving £40 each time:thumb: The machine will pay for itself after ive washed both dogs twice


Cheers buddy - I think I'll buy a dog now to go with my soon to be purchased dog dryer :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> Cheers buddy - I think I'll buy a dog now to go with my soon to be purchased dog dryer :lol:


Ill sell you one of my labradors for £89.99, that will pay for my blower and then we both have a dog to use it on:lol:


----------



## RobboC (Feb 26, 2011)

One more bit of kit for my equipment list.

Cheer folks.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

RobboC said:


> One more bit of kit for my equipment list.
> 
> Cheer folks.


What, a labrador?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> What, a labrador?


LeadFarmer, have you got labradors on the brain?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I use the 2200w Challenge Electric Garden Blower from Argos. Costs £35.00. Although a bit noisy it's great for blowing out all the nooks and crannies. I've also found with a well protected car you can dry the whole thing without touching the paint with a towel.

http://reviews.argos.co.uk/1493-en_gb/7304118/reviews.htm

Edit - Apologies, just noticed the OP isn't after a leaf blower, doh.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> Hi LeadFarmer - Let me know how you get one with the dryer, as its just shot to the top of my shopping list, and I am monitoring six eBay auctions!


Well the blower arrived today :thumb:. Not tried it out on the car yet, but took it out of its box to check it works. It certainly feels powerful enough, if rather noisy. I can post a video at a later date, but I dont see it performing any differently than the video posted earlier in this thread. Heres some photos...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the trouble of taking pics, much appreciated LeadFarmer :thumb:

Indeed it looks like a quality piece of kit, is it noisier than a typical hairdryer?

Still got my eye on three fleabay auctions!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got this cheap one from a local shop. It was 29 euro.

280 Km/h (174 mph) air flow output

It make a noise that can't even be compared with and air drier.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips, Definately noisier than a hairdryer. The centre dial can be turned clockwise to crank up the power, and the noise increases also. To be fair, I wouldnt like to compare it to a hairdryer as its considerably more powerful (though I dont use one myself)

Im not sure if its actually an an Aeolus TD901 or a copy. It looks identical in every aspect, but missing the big sticker on the side (see previous links). I havent read the instructions yet - I never do - but it appears identical in every way, even the instruction sheet looks identical.

I can try and post a video if you like (Ive just finished a two week ban by youtube - dont ask) though probably wont get chance till Friday.


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

Video would be nice


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Well the blower arrived today :thumb:. Not tried it out on the car yet, but took it out of its box to check it works. It certainly feels powerful enough, if rather noisy. I can post a video at a later date, but I dont see it performing any differently than the video posted earlier in this thread. Heres some photos...


Are these powerful enough or too powerful to loosen debris and dust on the interior of a car before starting an interior valet/detail?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

dcj said:


> Are these powerful enough or too powerful to loosen debris and dust on the interior of a car before starting an interior valet/detail?


I havent had the chance to use mine yet, as my car is currently in the spray shop having a full respray. I might get chance to use it on the wifes car in the next day or so. If so Ill get back to you.


----------

